

How I built a small Twitter following quickly - nahcub
http://stumbleintobusiness.tumblr.com/post/64647854867/how-i-built-a-small-twitter-following-quickly

======
ralphos
I appreciate the post and I think it's insightful, but I think the real
question is how did you get it on the front page of hacker news!

I think that would be a very good next post to write about :)

------
fjk
Add your blog's Twitter handle and URL to the post! That's an easy way to get
more exposure. That said, good work in building a following quickly

------
therealp41
Interactions + Mentions. Finding/creating hash tags that are relevant to your
interests or you think will help you generate hype or momentum. (common
sayings, trendings.) Getting retweets from credible blogs or other people
(with similar interests and large followings) helps a lot. After you have a
following, it's about what you do to shape them that's important in order to
get the feedback you need and build more followers.

------
onion2k
Interesting 'study'. I wonder if it's particularly repeatable though. Football
fans are incredibly tribal - they actively want to be part of a group, and
following someone on Twitter is a very lost cost way of participating. As far
as engagement goes, sports fans are low-hanging fruit.

Doing the same thing for a new coffee shop for example, would probably be a
great deal harder.

------
danmaz74
Hashtags are a very powerful way to find online communities with a given
interest. As the OP found out, you also need to find the "right" hashtag for
you, among the many alternatives there are for most subjects.

In case you need that, try out my free tool:
[http://hashtagify.me/#gators](http://hashtagify.me/#gators)

~~~
nahcub
Great tool. Just curious, where do you get the data from? Do you crawl tweets
or use some outside data source?

~~~
danmaz74
Thanks.

We currently get our data from Twitter API. We're going to use third party
data sources to allow our pro product Hashtag Intelligence to get past data -
those sources are pretty expensive ;)

------
rohunati
*built

